
Period. Full Stop. Point. Whatever It’s Called, It’s Going Out of Style - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/10/world/europe/period-full-stop-point-whatever-its-called-millennials-arent-using-it.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
jxy
That s right but it s not new Old Chinese texts never used punctuation marks
and Chinese people read them just fine

Why putting a useless dot when you can just start a new sentence with an upper
case letter We don t need question mark in English either Why use it

It s already been happening in programming languages too Some arcane languages
use parenthesis and some arcane languages use semicolon Hey new languages use
white spaces and that s enough

One last point from the article All those punctuation marks should be used for
useful meanings

Be gone.

~~~
xlm1717
>Hey new languages use white spaces and that s enough

Some of those languages also make you "communicate new ideas" on new lines,
makes for better organization of ideas than simply depending on
capitalization.

------
wink
Isn't that a bit flawed logic to compare a medium that works in logical
"paragraphs" (the IMs and social media they mention) with a wall of text?

Yes, I also leave out some punctuation - but either because I hate fumbling
with my phone or because it would be the ending period in a single
post/message. Not when there are two or more sentences...

